
Show HN: Crudcast – Create and Deploy a RESTful API with a Few Lines of YAML - chris140957
https://github.com/chris104957/crudcast
======
StudentStuff
Looks really interesting, but I'll never touch it (unless forced to) due to
Crudcast's dependence on MongoDB. Having already had MongoDB corrupt itself
multiple times (testing the integrity of my backups), I want nothing to do
with it for anything I have to support for external customers.

Its one thing to lose a few hours of data to MongoDB corruption on an internal
service where the data can be mostly recreated without impacting or requiring
anything from users & customers, but exposing users to that risk is
unacceptable IMO.

~~~
codepope2014
Sounds like you are restoring a backup into your live database instead of
restoring it into a fresh instance where you can be assured of the state of
the database. It’s best practice where a database instance costs you
practically nothing.

